# التبريد المركزي باللغة العربية ( نظري)



## مهندس وعد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ملف عن التبريد المركزي (نظري) وباللغة العربية
ارجو اضافة ردودكم على الموضوع............

http://rapidshare.com/files/167588661/__1606___1592___1585___1610_.pdf


----------



## م محمد عثمان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله تعالى وفى مزيد من التقدم بعونه تعالى


----------



## زيد سمير المعمار (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك اسكنك الله من فسيح جناته


----------



## مهندس وعد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للاخوة محمد وزيد على مرورهم الكريم ووفقهم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه.......


----------



## فتحى الجبيلى (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ العزيز المهندس واعد 
تحية من الاعماق لطرقك موضوع التكييف المركزى وكان نفسىوالله أراه لكن مع الاسف الشديد لم ارى منه الا العنوان فقط ولم اعرف كيف افتحه ربما لأنى لست ضليع فى التعامل مع الكمبيوتر.


----------



## مهندس وعد (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز فتحي الجبيلي ..بعد تنزيل الملف على جهاز الكومبيوتر خاصتك استعمل برنامج 8 adobe reader ليفتح لك الملف وهو باللغة العربية..........


----------



## bobstream (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## فتحى الجبيلى (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى العزيز ......
هذا كل ماهو امامى 
ملف عن التبريد المركزي (نظري) وباللغة العربية
ارجو اضافة ردودكم على الموضوع............

http://rapidshare.com/files/16758866...85___1610_.pdf

ولا استطيع فتحه فكيف بالله عليك اتعامل معه .
مع وافر تحياتى وشكرا....


----------



## مهندس وعد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز فتحي ... اضغط على الرابط اسفل الكتابة( ارجو اضافة ردودكم ...) وسوف يفتح لك موقع اسمه rapidshare , وتظهر لك صورة عدادات اثنين.... اضغط على الكتابة اللي على اسفل العداد الايسر ثم يفتح لك صفحة اخرى تحتوي على كلمة download وصورة سهم متجه للاعلى ... اضغط على كلمة download وراح يبدا التحميل....... وخبرني باللي يصير معاك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سلمى s (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## مهندس/سيف الدين (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس وعد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للاخوة الاعزاء على مرورهم الكريم


----------



## غاز الجنوب (13 يونيو 2009)

مشكوور لك ياخي العزيز وارجو من كل قلبي با لنجاح


----------



## سمير شربك (13 يونيو 2009)

أخي العزيز ضغطت على الرابط كما شرحت للخ فتحي ولكن كانت النتيجةerror


----------



## alaa_84 (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## alaa_84 (13 يونيو 2009)

أسكنك الله فسيح جناته على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (13 يونيو 2009)

:86: الكتاب موجود فى الموقع خمس تلاف وخومسميه وخمسين مره 
ومحمله من زيكو قبل كده على العموم متشكرين يا عمونا .........
جارى التحميل مره تانيه .....:68:
بارك الله فيك 
بس استنا كده يظهر زيكو هو اللى منزله متاخر 
فرق التوقيت بقى:69::77::86:​


----------



## abdoos (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك يااخى


----------



## abdoos (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله تعالى وفى مزيد من التقدم


----------



## abdoos (14 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله تعالى وفى مزيد من التقدم بعونه تعالى:7::7::7::7:*​


----------



## eng_eldeeb (7 فبراير 2010)

الله ينور عليك يا هندسة


----------



## اسد البحار (7 فبراير 2010)

كتاب مفيد شكرا


----------



## Very Little Engine (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.shakarchi84 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

good work


----------



## صلاح زكري (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مجدى شاكر (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور والله على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## مستريورك (26 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## محمود عزت احمد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله الدباشي (15 يونيو 2011)

للأسف الفايل لم يفتح


----------



## mohamedtop (16 يونيو 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## عامر المعارج (23 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على جهودكم


----------



## ابوالطيباحمد (4 أبريل 2013)

مششششششششششششششششششككوررررررررررر


----------



## ابوالطيباحمد (4 أبريل 2013)

الملف غير موجود جزاكم الله


----------



## ابابراء (5 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي العزيز ويا ليت لو تستطيع تنزيله على شكل pdf مباشرة على الموقع أو على موقع الفورشيرد وبارك الله فيك خير وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## xx-Meshal-xx (5 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرر ,,,,*​*​


----------



## nofal (5 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

